# Dual screen sur Ipad Pro 2021



## Makiwooki (22 Juin 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permet de vous solliciter car sur mon ipad fraichement acquis, je n'arrive pas à faire de dual screen avec la béta d'IpadOS 16. 

En effet, j'ai acquis un petit adaptateur qui peut s'avérer bien pratique : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B09ZPK8KM9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

Malheureusement je me retrouve avec une simple copie de mon écran principal avec les bandes noir latérales, avec l'impossibilité d'activer un mode écran étendu. J'ai tenté avec un autre câble HDMI relié à l'adaptateur => Idem

Auriez vous connaissance d'une manip spécifique à réaliser?

Merci par avance!


----------



## LaJague (23 Juin 2022)

Aucune manip, c’est le comportement normal

Seules certaines applis Apple peuvent être déportées vers un écran externe 

Y’a aussi l’appli Shadow qui permet d’être uniquement sur écran externe et pas recopié


----------



## Makiwooki (23 Juin 2022)

Merci pour ton retour LaJaque, pourtant visiblement il y a bien une fonctionnalité qui permet d'avoir un bureau étendu sur Ipad pro de manière native. Voici un exemple :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIfFFk-GUmY

Je n'ai peut être pas été clair, mais je ne parle pas de la mise en page de deux app côte à côte.

Ca te parle cette fonctionnalité?

Merci par avance,


----------



## maxou56 (23 Juin 2022)

Makiwooki a dit:


> pourtant visiblement il y a bien une fonctionnalité qui permet d'avoir un bureau étendu sur Ipad pro de manière native.


Bonjour,
Oui c'est stage manager, fonction disponible que sur certains iPad:
iPad Pro 12,9 pouces de 5e génération (2021)
iPad Pro 11 pouces de 3e génération (2021)
iPad Air de 5e génération (2022)








						Avec Stage Manager, Apple essaie toujours de ne pas recopier macOS sur l’iPad
					

Stage Manager n’est pas une nouveauté réservée à macOS Ventura, elle est aussi disponible sur iPadOS 16 ! Sur le papier, cette idée de réorganiser entièrement le multitâche et de repenser la façon de travailler sur un ordinateur ressemble même à une idée qui aurait pu naître sur la tablette et...




					www.igen.fr
				




D'après l'article la fonction s'active dans le centre de contrôle:


			https://cdn.mgig.fr/2022/06/mg-75445123-afcb-4011-a840.mp4


----------



## Fonzerelli (23 Juin 2022)

Il faut en plus un clavier et un trackpad/souris branchés, non ?


----------



## Makiwooki (23 Juin 2022)

Effectivement j’ai bien la fonctionnalité stage manager, mais activée ou non, mon iPad 11“ reste en mode recopie d’écran avec les bandes noirs. C’est bien là mon problème


----------



## maxou56 (23 Juin 2022)

Fonzerelli a dit:


> Il faut en plus un clavier et un trackpad/souris branchés, non ?


Oui semble t'il:


Anthony a dit:


> « Stage Manager » fonctionne sans écran ni clavier externe, mais si tu utilises un écran externe, il fonctionne différemment selon que tu utilises un clavier ou pas. Sans clavier, l’iPad se contente de recopier son affichage, et tu utilises l’écran tactile pour manipuler les fenêtres. Avec un clavier, l’iPad étend son affichage, et tu peux utiliser le clavier et le trackpad pour manipuler jusqu’à quatre fenêtres supplémentaires. Nous publierons très prochainement un article complet autour de Stage Manager sur iGeneration.








						iPadOS 16 - Stage Manager sans clavier
					

Bonjour,   J'aimerais savoir s'il faut avoir le magic Keyboard pour que "stage manager" fonctionne sur IOS 16 pour la duplication de l'écran ?  Pour ma part j'ai essayé sans le Magic keyboad (iPad vers ma station d'accueil sur lequel est branché mon écran) et j'ai juste un écran avec la date et...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Makiwooki (23 Juin 2022)

Effectivement, clavier et souris branché, et ça fonctionne à merveille! Merci pour le coup de main. Bon ça manque un peu de fluidité, mais c’est prometteur


----------



## whynotched (18 Novembre 2022)

Makiwooki a dit:


> Effectivement, clavier et souris branché, et ça fonctionne à merveille! Merci pour le coup de main. Bon ça manque un peu de fluidité, mais c’est prometteur


Hello, 
Tu arrives a faire l'écran étendu ? J'ai un clavier/pad intégré a l'ipad mais je reste en copie d'écran. Comment as tu fait ? Tu as un mis un clavier et souris bluetooth en plus sur l'ipad ?


----------



## Chris K (18 Novembre 2022)

whynotched a dit:


> Hello,
> Tu arrives a faire l'écran étendu ? J'ai un clavier/pad intégré a l'ipad mais je reste en copie d'écran. Comment as tu fait ? Tu as un mis un clavier et souris bluetooth en plus sur l'ipad ?



Il faut avoir le bon iPad avec la dernière version beta d’iPadOS. Si tu as tout ça, il faut se rendre dans les Réglages -> Luminosité et affichage ->  Disposition et décocher l’option Recopie video.


----------

